# Back from TT!



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

Well I had my TT yesterday. Everything went well. Surgeon said thyroid was extremely sticky and lost one parathyroid. Cool thing was... she removed it from the thyroid afterward and transplanted it to some muscle in my neck so I could keep all 4. The hospital staff was great and we had lots of quiet and privacy afterward. I had some blood pressure trouble for awhile yesterday but that all got sorted out and I am home now resting. Thanks to all who prayed for me. This is not so terrible (much thanks to Vicodin, I'm sure!)


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

Also wanted to mention that the anesthesia crew was sooo attentive and altered my anesthesia to best prevent one of my bizarre hemiplegic migraines afterward. No hint of a migraine. No weakness, paralysis or headaches!


----------



## Melimac (Sep 12, 2010)

Yay! Continue to feel better! Life without a thyroid is much better for me.


----------



## greatdanes (Sep 25, 2010)

The surgery sounds unique, never heard of that done before, but hey we've come along way. Prayers for continued healing!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Glad everything went smoothly for you. Wishing you a speedy and stress free recovery.

ASAP


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Jaimee said:


> Well I had my TT yesterday. Everything went well. Surgeon said thyroid was extremely sticky and lost one parathyroid. Cool thing was... she removed it from the thyroid afterward and transplanted it to some muscle in my neck so I could keep all 4. The hospital staff was great and we had lots of quiet and privacy afterward. I had some blood pressure trouble for awhile yesterday but that all got sorted out and I am home now resting. Thanks to all who prayed for me. This is not so terrible (much thanks to Vicodin, I'm sure!)


Well............................there you are!!! Yay!! You had a cool surgeon. Few people know about transplanting the parathyroid elsewhere!! Good for you!!

Now.....................you just take it easy; "Ya'll heah me?" Ha, ha!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Glad to hear that your surgery went good. I will continue to pray that you may have a speedy recovery.

Take care and be sure to get plenty of rest so that you and your body can heal and recover!

Kay


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

So glad to hear it all went well!


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Impressed with your surgeon. Shows that he really knew what he was doing. Now, relax and take care of yourself.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Wonderful news that you have had that nasty thyroid removed and you are on your way to much better health! Get well soon and enjoy being spoiled while you recover. You deserve it! *Hug*


----------



## usmc4myson (Sep 26, 2010)

It's great to hear your surgery report!

Just remember to drink your prune juice! Those pain meds will do their best to stop you up!

Speedy recovery to you!!


----------

